# Kitten ate a graham cracker piece



## SnowyOwl (Jul 21, 2015)

I was eating some graham crackers and didn't realize a piece fell on the floor. Well, I heard her chewing on something and it was the graham cracker. I grabbed up what I could, but I'm not sure if she'll get sick or something.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

The cute little balls of fur definitely make us sweat, don't they? I can't imagine it'll be harmful. And even though it probably seemed to you like she was chowing down, she probably only got a tiny bit. You should have given her some butter - then she'd have a tasty crust.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I've found there is something about cinnamon that kittens seem to love. And Cheetos. And potato chips. I give them nibbles of each on occasion with no harm done.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Marcia said:


> I've found there is something about cinnamon that kittens seem to love. And Cheetos. And potato chips. I give them nibbles of each on occasion with no harm done.


To think I thought it was just Sera that was attracted to potato chips. If she gets the chance she will literally stick her head in the bag, pull one out, and run off LOL.


----------



## SnowyOwl (Jul 21, 2015)

Ok, I was just not sure. These are just the regular graham crackers and I haven't given her any human food though she's grabbed at peanut butter (I'm switching to natural pb as they've been adding stuff) and she even tries to eat coins. I can't just dump my change out on the end table anymore, they have to go in a drawer. I know she's just curious and will chew on anything but I wanted to be sure. She seems to be doing fine and I am now keeping the crackers in a bag when I eat them.


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

Don't let her get to those coins! Our shelter had to pay $3,000 to get a nickle removed that was causing a blockage!

As far as the cookie I think she'll be fine.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Graham crackers are a gateway drug.

Next, she'll be wanting a marshmallow.

Then a stick to hold the marshmallow over a fire.

Then a square of Hershey's chocolate.

It only gets worse from there......


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

marie73 said:


> Graham crackers are a gateway drug.
> 
> Next, she'll be wanting a marshmallow.
> 
> ...



Lol too funny!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

I think she'll be just fine. In the past week or so, Tootsie has jumped up and stolen a piece of a cookie I was eating, a Flamin Hot cheeto, and a McDonalds french fry... I swear, she is lightning fast and has the piece and is running with it before I can do anything about it! haha luckily, she was just fine after all of them... although when she ate the Flamin Hot Cheeto she had a crazy expression!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

*A cautionary note --- beware of carbs for cats.*

One little piece is not going to harm her, just don't make a habit of giving her little snacks of cookies, potato chips.....anything _carbohydrate_, as cats do not have the proper enzymes, etc. to digest these. Cats are "obligate carnivores" (meat eaters) and ingestion over a while of foods containing carbs, such as grains (corn, soy, wheat, rice, oats, barley), potatoes, sweet potatoes, fruit (cranberries, blueberries, etc.) which seem to be more and more in pet foods will harm your cats digestion and can result in diabetes. I'm dealing with an 11 year old newly-diagnosed diabetic cat at the moment and it is no picnic, believe me, with 2x/day insulin injections and a strict diet. I feel I contributed to her diabetes by feeding her dry treats that did not have grains in them, but did have carbs (sweet potatoes) and fruits (cranberries and blueberries).


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I can't leave any bread related item anywhere except in a closed cupboard or Baz steals a bite! He is very healthy according to the vet so our odd lapse in watchfulness hasn't done him any great harm - allowing him open access probably would have done him much more damage. I certainly wouldn't panic about one bite of a cracker.


----------

